# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Time Dilation Techniques

## Baron Samedi

Please post time dilation techniques here if you have done it or would like to try it.

I have only done it a couple times. What i did was pluck at the fabric of time and space. It bounced like a bubble pane.

----------


## Blacklight

I have little idea what you mean by time dilation (I'm thinking extending a dream to a bajillion years/other time units) and even less idea how did you get to the fabric of time and space and how did you see and/or "pluck at it". But I'm rather curious about it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I have little idea what you mean by time dilation (I'm thinking extending a dream to a bajillion years/other time units) and even less idea how did you get to the fabric of time and space and how did you see and/or "pluck at it". But I'm rather curious about it.



I mean expanding time (within the dream) to make dreams longer, or to make a lot of dream-time pass in a short amount of waking life time. When I did the plucking thing, I saw the fabric of time and space, like a bubble pane between me and myself. (The dream was in 3rd person at this point.) I pinched at it and pulled a little bit, then let go. The whole dream wiggled.

Another thing that works for me is staying in one place for a long time.

----------


## macha88

I had a very long dream once in which I was a character in a movie. While I don't think I was asleep for very long, I felt like the dream was about 2 hours/ the length of a feature film. There were a lot of plot twists and story pieces so I suppose this is why it felt so long.

----------


## AndresLD

Someone in suggested me to 'make a clock' and make myself believe that I will not wake up until the clock reaches 12:00, or something likewise, so... I decided to actually make that clock (well, not REALLY made it, rather photoshopped it =) )
The "D" stands for "Dreaming", the "A" stands for "Awake". I'll make myself believe that I will not... scratch that... I WILL NOT wake up until the white dot reaches "A"

----------


## Baron Samedi

That's a cool idea. Tell us the results.

----------


## Siphorix

Well, if anyone here has tried Shrooms those things have a SERIOUS impact on time! Seconds feel like minutes, and minutes literally feel like hours. Time will never go slower then it will on shrooms. You can have hundreds of thoughts, ideas, convos, etc, and only take up one minute. You will be amazed by how slow time goes. .. Slight similar to weed.

Since time is relative, you can change how you perceive it.

One example, relax, and focus on time, make it go slow, use your internal clock to really focus on how time passes. Look at a hand on a watch... Time can actually appear to move slower.

With me, I remember the Shroom trip, and I can literally make my dreams take the same pace. I can have dreams which feel last hours and hours if not a whole day, or to the opposite effect, have them last mere minutes. It all has to do with the way you process time.

Since your mind communicates at roughly "268 miles/hr", and your brain is less then a foot long, it is almost instant. With that said, ideas, memories, and even dreams can virtually take place at the same speed, but giving the dreamer the same speed as well, changing perception of time.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well, if anyone here has tried Shrooms those things have a SERIOUS impact on time! Seconds feel like minutes, and minutes literally feel like hours. Time will never go slower then it will on shrooms. You can have hundreds of thoughts, ideas, convos, etc, and only take up one minute. You will be amazed by how slow time goes. .. Slight similar to weed.
> 
> Since time is relative, you can change how you perceive it.
> 
> One example, relax, and focus on time, make it go slow, use your internal clock to really focus on how time passes. Look at a hand on a watch... Time can actually appear to move slower.
> 
> With me, I remember the Shroom trip, and I can literally make my dreams take the same pace. I can have dreams which feel last hours and hours if not a whole day, or to the opposite effect, have them last mere minutes. It all has to do with the way you process time.
> 
> Since your mind communicates at roughly "268 miles/hr", and your brain is less then a foot long, it is almost instant. With that said, ideas, memories, and even dreams can virtually take place at the same speed, but giving the dreamer the same speed as well, changing perception of time.



That's why it's called a trip! I agree.

----------


## Man of Shred

Walms's Rather involved time dilation technique:

 Step one: place a part of your dream body against the dream and look at it. I focus on my hand against a wall or the ground. Close one eye, look in between the fingers so your hand and the part of the dream is still in your vision, placing no importance on either part. Begin counting upwards. 1 breathe in, 2 breathe out etc. While at the same time imagining the numbers as units of dream time stretching out. i imagine the seconds of waves stretching.

 My advice with this: if the dream starts stretching... stop what you are doing and go back to stabilizing the dream or it will fall apart fast. You know it's working when a force starts trying to move your hand around, you'll see your arm wavering around a bit.

Star with low numbers. count to ten at first. when you get the feel for it count higher for more effect.

----------


## MadMonkey

I am still experimenting with time dialation. I am trying Raven Knights method and Walms method and I hope to creat my own technique that uses a dream devise to do the work form me. The times I have tried Ravens technique, which is to visualize a clock that you add more numbers than twelve to increase the time, did seem to make the dream more stable and last a bit longer than I expected but the lucids where at the end of the REM periods and only about 5 min so I can't really know for sure.

The techniqu I have planned would look like a time turner from harry potter. a circle pendant with a hour glass in it on a pivot. Lets say the sand is the sands of time or something. The speed the sand falls through represents real time and can also be use to get an idea of how much dream time you have left at your current stability leval. If you turn the pendant once it will slow down the dream perception time by double what it was before. Continue spinning to continure doubling time. You should be able to visualy see the sand fall slower. I hope this could make a technique that is consistant and dosn't take as much direct focus of the dreamer. I will experiment with that technique latter though because I'm buisy with other stuff and I guess I need to get some sand of time first.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mzzkc

I once sped up my perception of time by 'fast forwarding' 5 times in a row. The dream seemed to last several hours.

I tried something similar last night, but this time only once (in a broader distribution), and was treated with another lucid dream that seemed to last for hours.

The technique itself is fairly abstract, and relies on raw archetypes and emotional control, along with a touch of will. I would literally have no idea how to go about describing it, and doubt it would reproducible by anyone but me. =/

Still, to sum it up, I drew directly from the idea of 'speeding up time,' recreated the emotional 'click' I felt when I did it the first time, and then willed for 'action.' Fairly straightforward in theory, but takes a bit of finesse to get exactly right. The next time I think to try this, I'll let you all know how it goes.

----------


## AndresLD

I actually think I know what you're talking about. It's basically how everything works in a lucid dream. You just had to make yourself believe it in order for it to happen. You can force yourself to believe you will perceive time slower, and depending on your dream control it may work!
I haven't been lucid lately, but i will try several time dilation techniques and see if they work  :smiley: !

----------


## Mzzkc

> I actually think I know what you're talking about. It's basically how everything works in a lucid dream. You just had to make yourself believe it in order for it to happen. You can force yourself to believe you will perceive time slower, and depending on your dream control it may work!
> I haven't been lucid lately, but i will try several time dilation techniques and see if they work !



It has nothing to do with belief. In fact, I doubted it could be done, even while doing it. Luckily, proper dream control trumps the whole belief myth every single time.

----------


## Soulnote

Past few lucids I've had, I made a watch with a countdown on it, I watch it count down to 0 then I forcefully end the dream, i've done this for a few dreams. I'm trying to train my SC to have that timer to 0 be the time the dream ends without my interference. I could then imagine slowing that timer down, think that might work, I need the opinion of at least semi-experts.

PS. If any of you know Zezarict, that's me, I forgot my password which is why I haven't been on

----------


## Baron Samedi

> It has nothing to do with belief. In fact, I doubted it could be done, even while doing it. Luckily, proper dream control trumps the whole belief myth every single time.



Please explain what you mean by the "belief myth," because I can't figure out why sometimes my control is awesome, and sometimes it sucks, because I always believe.

----------


## SilverBullet

Wow these sound awesome. I gotta try em. I can't wait till i get to sleep tonight xP.
soulnote I like yours alot, sounds like it may work.

----------


## AndresLD

Same theory as mine, basically. I still haven't given it a shot, I've been busy with school, but I'm looking forward to try it in my next lucid  ::D:

----------


## SilverBullet

So did you guys get any results so far?

----------


## thomulf

how about making everything but you go in slow motion?
that could fool your brain.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> So did you guys get any results so far?



read earlier posts.





> how about making everything but you go in slow motion?
> that could fool your brain.



that's a great idea. 

so is eating in a lucid dream, because it engages four senses, five if the food is crunchy.

----------


## MadMonkey

> so is eating in a lucid dream, because it engages four senses, five if the food is crunchy.



MM dream cookies.  :smiley: 

I havn't worked on my time dialation technique in a while I have some more important goals first. I'm hoping my dream guide can help me with it but I havn't found them yet so ya. Also when I do a Zelda dream I will see if I can't use the ocarina of time to dialate time.

----------


## AndresLD

> so is eating in a lucid dream, because it engages four senses, five if the food is crunchy.



I didn't know this. Maybe eating a crunchy food in a lucid dream would be an amazing way to stabilize the dream? I'm definitely trying this tonight.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I didn't know this. Maybe eating a crunchy food in a lucid dream would be an amazing way to stabilize the dream? I'm definitely trying this tonight.



I should do that too... Just keep some hempseed granola in my pocket in dreams, and munch on it. heheh.

----------


## MadMonkey

I like to chew gum in my lucids whenever I am at my house. Infact I eat any food I see pizza, cookies, chips its all extra tasty and is a realy fun way to keep the dream stable.

----------


## Klaudyw3

A thing that works irl is thinking of alot of stuff at the same time. Keeps your brain busy and time seems to flow slower.Always do it before i go to school when i wake up. I hate getting up lol.Gonna try some of this in my LD that is gonna happen tonight(hopefully).And a little question-Whenever i close my eyes in my dream , well consciously, i tend to wake up when opening them. kinda sucks so any ideas?  :Sad:

----------


## Supernova

> Well, if anyone here has tried Shrooms those things have a SERIOUS impact on time! Seconds feel like minutes, and minutes literally feel like hours. Time will never go slower then it will on shrooms. You can have hundreds of thoughts, ideas, convos, etc, and only take up one minute. You will be amazed by how slow time goes. .. Slight similar to weed.
> 
> Since time is relative, you can change how you perceive it.
> 
> One example, relax, and focus on time, make it go slow, use your internal clock to really focus on how time passes. Look at a hand on a watch... Time can actually appear to move slower.
> 
> With me, I remember the Shroom trip, and I can literally make my dreams take the same pace. I can have dreams which feel last hours and hours if not a whole day, or to the opposite effect, have them last mere minutes. It all has to do with the way you process time.
> 
> Since your mind communicates at roughly "268 miles/hr", and your brain is less then a foot long, it is almost instant. With that said, ideas, memories, and even dreams can virtually take place at the same speed, but giving the dreamer the same speed as well, changing perception of time.




I looked at the clock after what felt like 30 minutes or so and found the same time as the last time I had checked.  I wouldn't really say it does it in a way similar to cannabis, though.

Shit, maybe I should just eat shrooms in a dream.  That would be interesting, in fact.  I've never gotten to try it but I've always wanted to try taking some sort of dream drug that it meant to increase dream time, and see if it actually works.

----------


## Baron Samedi

So, I found a new technique for time dilation/super speed taught to me by a DC. He said, "Just say out loud, 'Everything is slowing down, but _me!_" I tried it, and it worked. After awhile, I could shorten the phrase to a single word: _slow._

----------


## Mylynes

Both me and alter have had much success with time dilation. Personally I use a combination of many different techs simultaneously, and this system is constantly evolving. Mostly it is based on feelings which are very difficult to put into words, its almost like trying to send out messages to your muscles until you finally find the one that somehow manages to make your ear twitch.

Mostly though I use 2 main techniques in order to extend my dreams.

The first is fairly simple, and anyone with enough dream control and control over their senses should be able to do with practice. Basically you split yourself into 2 separate dream bodies, separate awareness. Not mere clones but bodies with which you can perceive the world through separately. Both bodies have completely separate vision, hearing, touch, ect. If you can do this, then you can effectively split into 2 and have 2 completely separate dreams simultaneously. In short, you can have 2 full and separate dreams in the same time frame as you would normally only have 1 dream. You can then continue splitting your awareness to increase the amount of content that can be perceived in the same amount of time.

The other main tech I use, is I have 1 of my bodies meditate in the hyperbolic time chamber from dbz. This is much harder to explain but is based mostly on visualization (using HUD clocks) and feeling which I doubt I can explain better than the ear muscle explanation. This body attempts to slow down (or speed up depending on perspective) perceived time for all of my dream bodies simultaneously.

Using these 2 main techs in combination with many minor techs has allowed me to perceive many years of dream content in a mere 2 hours of sleep. I have also had times in which I have slept for over 24 hours and dreamed for what felt like hundreds of years, to the point where I had forgotten many things from irl. I felt as if I could remain their indefinitely (or near indefinitely) but I always choose to come back for some reason or other. These days, since I tend to spend much more time in my dreams than the waking world, instead of keeping a dream journal I  keep a sort of thisworld journal which I use to keep from forgetting important things irl. I write before bed and read upon waking to reintegrate myself into this world.

Good luck with time dilation guys, from my experience it has mostly been simply a case of much practice and much trial and error.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Both me and alter have had much success with time dilation. Personally I use a combination of many different techs simultaneously, and this system is constantly evolving. Mostly it is based on feelings which are very difficult to put into words, its almost like trying to send out messages to your muscles until you finally find the one that somehow manages to make your ear twitch.
> 
> Mostly though I use 2 main techniques in order to extend my dreams.
> 
> The first is fairly simple, and anyone with enough dream control and control over their senses should be able to do with practice. Basically you split yourself into 2 separate dream bodies, separate awareness. Not mere clones but bodies with which you can perceive the world through separately. Both bodies have completely separate vision, hearing, touch, ect. If you can do this, then you can effectively split into 2 and have 2 completely separate dreams simultaneously. In short, you can have 2 full and separate dreams in the same time frame as you would normally only have 1 dream. You can then continue splitting your awareness to increase the amount of content that can be perceived in the same amount of time.
> 
> *I have done this, what I call: multi-dreaming many times without trying to do it on purpose. One time I was dreaming five dreams at once. For awhile it was happening (or still does happen) every time I slept. I stopped journalling all the different simultaneous dreams, because it was too much. Now, I just focus on the dream that I like the most out of my multi-dreams. This is a strange thing: I have not been able to split my awareness between two dream bodies in the same dream. I can multiply myself, but I always go into third person view when I do that.*
> 
> The other main tech I use, is I have 1 of my bodies meditate in the hyperbolic time chamber from dbz. This is much harder to explain but is based mostly on visualization (using HUD clocks) and feeling which I doubt I can explain better than the ear muscle explanation. This body attempts to slow down (or speed up depending on perspective) perceived time for all of my dream bodies simultaneously.
> ...



I think I had a kind of reintegration disorientation yesterday morning. I woke up, and felt really bothered by that feeling that I was forgetting to do something. I also felt like this world, Wakeworld aka Thisworld is just one of many dreams I am dreaming. I could not remember the thing I was supposed to do. I went back to sleep, and woke up feeling fine. I think maybe there was something i had wanted to do in the Dreamworld, but didn't, and both times when I woke up I forgot my dreams.

----------


## Frightlight

> One example, relax, and focus on time, make it go slow, use your internal clock to really focus on how time passes. Look at a hand on a watch... Time can actually appear to move slower.



I've done this before, it was really interesting.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I started doing a new Time Dilation technique intuitively in my dreams. I sit under a giant clock tower, and meditate until it feels like there are five minutes between the second hand ticks.

----------


## HanZartaC

> Both me and alter have had much success with time dilation. Personally I use a combination of many different techs simultaneously, and this system is constantly evolving. Mostly it is based on feelings which are very difficult to put into words, its almost like trying to send out messages to your muscles until you finally find the one that somehow manages to make your ear twitch.
> 
> Mostly though I use 2 main techniques in order to extend my dreams.
> 
> The first is fairly simple, and anyone with enough dream control and control over their senses should be able to do with practice. Basically you split yourself into 2 separate dream bodies, separate awareness. Not mere clones but bodies with which you can perceive the world through separately. Both bodies have completely separate vision, hearing, touch, ect. If you can do this, then you can effectively split into 2 and have 2 completely separate dreams simultaneously. In short, you can have 2 full and separate dreams in the same time frame as you would normally only have 1 dream. You can then continue splitting your awareness to increase the amount of content that can be perceived in the same amount of time.
> 
> The other main tech I use, is I have 1 of my bodies meditate in the hyperbolic time chamber from dbz. This is much harder to explain but is based mostly on visualization (using HUD clocks) and feeling which I doubt I can explain better than the ear muscle explanation. This body attempts to slow down (or speed up depending on perspective) perceived time for all of my dream bodies simultaneously.
> 
> Using these 2 main techs in combination with many minor techs has allowed me to perceive many years of dream content in a mere 2 hours of sleep. I have also had times in which I have slept for over 24 hours and dreamed for what felt like hundreds of years, to the point where I had forgotten many things from irl. I felt as if I could remain their indefinitely (or near indefinitely) but I always choose to come back for some reason or other. These days, since I tend to spend much more time in my dreams than the waking world, instead of keeping a dream journal I  keep a sort of thisworld journal which I use to keep from forgetting important things irl. I write before bed and read upon waking to reintegrate myself into this world.
> ...



Holy...shit! Man that sounds so awesome. I can't imagine how or what it's like to split your awareness! I guess I'll have to try that out in my next lucid. Wooow! But can you describe what it's like? Does it affect the quality of the dream(s) in any way? Is it difficult to experience the dream(s) in the same way it would be with one consciousness? The only thing I can imagine is "playing" a dream in splitscreen, though I'm sure it is not conceivable by the nonlucid/waking mind. I don't understand how you can split your consciousness and dream two dreams at the same time with the equal level of focus in both dreams. I can't wait to try it out! I'm very curious (and mindblown)!

Oh and I've never seen DBZ, can you explain the hyperbolic time chamber tech a little more? From what I understood, you split your awareness, and let one meditate and focus on slowing time down? Is that what it's like?

----------


## Mylynes

> Holy...shit! Man that sounds so awesome. I can't imagine how or what it's like to split your awareness! I guess I'll have to try that out in my next lucid. Wooow! But can you describe what it's like? Does it affect the quality of the dream(s) in any way? Is it difficult to experience the dream(s) in the same way it would be with one consciousness? The only thing I can imagine is "playing" a dream in splitscreen, though I'm sure it is not conceivable by the nonlucid/waking mind. I don't understand how you can split your consciousness and dream two dreams at the same time with the equal level of focus in both dreams. I can't wait to try it out! I'm very curious (and mindblown)!
> 
> Oh and I've never seen DBZ, can you explain the hyperbolic time chamber tech a little more? From what I understood, you split your awareness, and let one meditate and focus on slowing time down? Is that what it's like?



Lol, its very hard to explain and very strange to experience at first. After a while it just becomes normal. At least for me it became normal, but I also spend way too much time in my dreams. Splitting awareness is pretty fun though and opens up doors to do all sorts of interesting things.

Oh and about the dbz hyperbolic time chamber: Dragonball Z Kai: Goku & Gohan Training in the Hyperbolic Time Chamber (FULL) - YouTube

Basically, it is completely cut off from the outside world, and time is distorted to where 1 day on earth = 1 year in the chamber.

----------


## Baron Samedi

For awhile, Raven and I had a series of what I call Multi-Dreams, where we were dreaming more than one dream simultaneously. This happened spontaneously. At first, we would write the varying storylines, but when I started dreaming five dreams at a time, it was too much to remember and write in my DJ. So, in my DJ, I only focus on one, though I still have multi-dreams regularly. I am not really sure why this started happening.

----------


## TwitchLucidity

> For awhile, Raven and I had a series of what I call Multi-Dreams, where we were dreaming more than one dream simultaneously. This happened spontaneously. At first, we would write the varying storylines, but when I started dreaming five dreams at a time, it was too much to remember and write in my DJ. So, in my DJ, I only focus on one, though I still have multi-dreams regularly. I am not really sure why this started happening.



That sounds very interesting. 

Welp, I kinda created my own un-tested simple Time Dilation technique. Can you guys test it for me tonight?  ::D: 

Look at all your fingers. If you have weird hands and not ones that can be valid IRL, then just remember this and it will make sense later on. You can do your fingers by 2's, 3's, 4's, whatever you want. Not just one.

Anyways, look at your hands. Count your fingers, and think and pretend that each finger is a second/minute/hour/day/year blah blah blah.

Count the amount of fingers of how much seconds/minute/hour..etc that you want.

Now, because this is untested, I found it would make sense to try to do seconds - hours.
Yeah, you might be able to do it longer, but I bet it would make it so that you would have to stabilize every 5 seconds lol.
Anyways, just do that and theoretically it should last for the normal time + the amount of fingers you counted.

This is based on pretend, and pretending in a LD is basically real life.

 ::D:  Try it guys, and gimme some results.

----------


## Man of Shred

> That sounds very interesting. 
> 
> Welp, I kinda created my own un-tested simple Time Dilation technique. Can you guys test it for me tonight? 
> 
> Look at all your fingers. If you have weird hands and not ones that can be valid IRL, then just remember this and it will make sense later on. You can do your fingers by 2's, 3's, 4's, whatever you want. Not just one.
> 
> Anyways, look at your hands. Count your fingers, and think and pretend that each finger is a second/minute/hour/day/year blah blah blah.
> 
> Count the amount of fingers of how much seconds/minute/hour..etc that you want.
> ...




 That sounds like a variation of the walms method. So far I feel the time and space of the dream becoming a bubble that pops, once it pops I wake up. Recently I found that after counting I jumped up almost out of the bubble and the fabric of the dream slapped back and everything became hyper vivid, and the dream lasted about half an hour. Sometimes I will be tired after counting and fall asleep and then wake upin another long lucid dream.

----------

